
Google Backs Open Codecs for WebRTC | PCWorld Business Center - vr000m
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/260067/google_backs_open_codecs_for_webrtc.html
======
vr000m
At the IETF'84: there was some(* consensus on audio codecs. Opus and G.711
(for interop with legacy). However, the video codec consensus has been
postponed until 15-October (until then the WG are requesting clarification on
licensing and technical merits of the video codecs VP8/H.264).

(* it needs to confirmed on the associated mailing list.

